# Moving to Canada from Northern Ireland



## SINEAD671 (Feb 29, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone!!

This is my first time posting on here and I hope someone can help me with some information on moving to Canada. I am married with no children, I am 40 and my husband is 42. We are desperate to move to Canada as it is such a beautiful country with high achievements.

My question is how can we get a visa at our age? I have heard of Sponsorship but I dont know where to start. My husband is a highly qualified (25yrs experience) in Painting and decorating and I am an all round office worker, secretarial, PA, wages, and I am currently working in the Purchase ledger in our accounts department.

Any information, however small is very much appreciated. I need all the info I can get to start the ball rolling!!!

Thank you in advance

Sinead671


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Unfortunately neither you nor your husband have occupations on THE LIST of 29 that are needed in Canada. This means that you must have pre-arranged employment before applying. This entails finding an employer willing to apply to Canadian Government for permission to hire you. This is after the employer has advertised the position and been unable to find a suitable Canadian applicant. By sponsorship I assume you mean an employer and not family members


----------



## SINEAD671 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you and yes I do mean an employer! This is a worrying situation then as I'm sure there are plenty of Painters & Decorators / accounts admin in Canada already! 

Thank you for your reply!

Sinead671


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

SINEAD671 said:


> Thank you and yes I do mean an employer! This is a worrying situation then as I'm sure there are plenty of Painters & Decorators / accounts admin in Canada already!


Given both of your occupations, it will be very difficult. If even one Canadian citizen or existing resident applies for the same position you are, then, they will not get an LMO to employ you from overseas. It's possible you could find a motivated employer who could sculpt an ad for a position with experience so unique that only you could fill the roll (I know of families or friends who have done this), but otherwise, it's quite unlikely.


----------



## SINEAD671 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for your advice - Thats something to think about!!


----------

